# love handles



## Yardbuck (Mar 9, 2005)

Anyone help. What is the best and fastest way to shed the love handles and the little pudge around my belly button?


----------



## TexasCreed (Mar 9, 2005)

there is no quick fix way to "get er' done".  diet and cardio are key.  you'll be amazed how much you lose quick. other exercises, situps, crunches, 6 inches,  using a medicine ball and standing back to back with a partner passing it helps tremendously.


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 10, 2005)

I made mine shrink by making my shoulders and lats and shit bigger - causing the skin to be pulled tighter around my midsection. :bigok:


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't have "love handles" i call that sex appeal


----------



## tee (Mar 10, 2005)

Yardbuck said:
			
		

> Anyone help. What is the best and fastest way to shed the love handles and the little pudge around my belly button?


Whatever you do, dont get suckered into buying that topical gel crap like Yohimburn. Its a waste of money.


----------



## heavy (Mar 10, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, dont get suckered into buying that topical gel crap like Yohimburn. Its a waste of money.



They pimp that shit all day and night over at EF. Waste of money. What you need to do yardbuck is begin to diet. Eat clean, no junk, no sweets, no sugar. High protein/moderate fat/low carb + weight training and cardio is what will get rid of your midsection. Also, the fastest way is not the best way. The slower you lose fat, the more muscle you will retain, and it will be easier to sustain the fat loss.

What is your current diet like? Do you do cardio? How often do you lift? How much do you weigh? How tall? How fat? Your question is very general.


----------



## tee (Mar 10, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> They pimp that shit all day and night over at EF. Waste of money. QUOTE]
> Ya the mods are all in on the selling of that crap. They make up new member names and brag about how well the shit worked. If you bad mouth the stuff over there, they will ban you.


----------



## Yardbuck (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a prety good diet, 2 eggs and a cup of oats in the morning, protien shake for a mid snake, whole wheat sandwich usually ham for lunch, nuitragrain bar for afternoon snack, and a salad with chicken (grilled) and a protien shack for dinner. I weigh 170, 6 foot tall and i don't know my BF for sure but if i had to guess i'd say i was sitting at between 12 and 16%. I'd like to be down to 5% or some where in there, show off the abs well. I run everymorning for at least 30 min and i upper body weight train everyother day. I don't do lower body because it pretty well developed naturally, just need to trim the fat.


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 11, 2005)

I've heard that working the lower body will actually help the upper body grow more.  Feedback anyone?  I am curious myself.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 11, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> I've heard that working the lower body will actually help the upper body grow more.  Feedback anyone?  I am curious myself.


True. 
Start doing squats and I guarantee that by the end of 4 weeks you will be benching and curling more weight.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 11, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> I've heard that working the lower body will actually help the upper body grow more.  Feedback anyone?  I am curious myself.



I've heard the same years ago but never took advantage of it until this past cycle.  I think IMO that it helped to improve alot of my excercises because squatting and working legs utilized alot of other body parts during the movement.


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 11, 2005)

I feel it benefits abs as well.


----------



## Yardbuck (Mar 11, 2005)

well, i guess i'll star doing lower body training, but i don't want my legs to get any bigger, i'll just do toning exersizes


----------



## recess (Mar 11, 2005)

Yardbuck said:
			
		

> i don't want my legs to get any bigger, i'll just do toning exersizes


   Uhm, uh, What?


----------

